Ask:  a sane, objective way to decide what front end JavaScript framework to use? - Dowwie
======
SetienKarla
One enough used by community, with enough documentation, with many projects
using it (to avoid limitations and unexpected bugs), not very hard to learn it
... In my case I use Angular.

